# Little Lulu?



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard how Little Lulu is doing?
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-...-meeting-little-lulu-thanks-your-prayers.html


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I've made a few posts in the thread in hopes for an update. I sure hope nothing happened. I don't know if anyone is friends with Paula on FB or personally but I would love to know how the sweet girl is doing.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have been wondering what happend to little LuLu. I have been checking to see whether or not there has been any news regarding her surgery and hope that she came through it ok. Sure hope that someone can update on her condition.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I lost track with the holiday and while I was away for work. I know that Marie (Snowballs mom) recently heard from Paula. Maybe she has news or can contact here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm wondering too. Hope we get an updated soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for thinking of little LuLu, I have been away with my family for a few days, whhen I got back home I went to see LuLu, Bonnie wasn't at the store, but her daughter was, she told me that little LuLu was released from the vets and Bonnie found what looked like blood under her skin, she took her back to the vets, your not going to believe this, little LuLu has been burned from the heating pad:smcry: the daughter showed me a picture of LuLu's burn:w00t: oh my gosh it looks terrible:smcry: she will have skin grafting:smcry: I couldn't keep my tears from falling down my face.
I will go see if little LuLu is ok tomorrow, I will take my camera, if Bonnie doesn't mind I will get a photo and post it tomorrow.
I love you all for caring, I'm back home till Monday so I will check in later tonight. Love you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I cant believe this! What is up with vets burning dogs. I had a heating pad that just got sort of warm and it had warnings printed all over it. I would be in prison if a vet did that to my dog. Poor little baby. Stupid humans. Please let Bonnie know that there is a strong, supportive cheering squad for dear LuLu.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update on little LuLu. Sounds as though she still has more surgery to endure and I really feel so very bad for her. What actually became of the surgery that she was to have had due to that fall??? Will keep her in my prayers that she will be ok.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww, my heart is breaking for Lulu's pain and suffering. I will pray for her health to return asap! I can't believe this has happened again!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my god!! I can't even believe I am reading this. This poor soul has already endured such a bad way and now this!! :smcry:I hope this vet no knows they SHOULDN'T be using these heating pads! I actually hope Bonnie takes sweet Lulu to someone else, I wouldn't be able to trust the vet for anything. Lulu has been and will remain in my prayers. Poor sweet baby!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken she had the surgery, and she came through but continued to have fluid build up around her heart that had to be drained off for a day or two after surgery. There is a thread that gives details, but I don't know how to post it here (I am technologically challenged). It made me LIVID when I read of her burn by a heating pad. If that was done by the vet all of you on this forum would hear me at your home when I went into that vet's office you can believe that! I am beyond sick and sad for that precious Maltese.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - did you know that this is what happened to Tammy's Benny too? :smcry:I don't know if you were on SM when this was posted. Here was Tammy's link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/120518-warning-about-heating-pads.html

This is just horrific. What is with these vets? To inflict such pain because of negligence? Something has to be done about this. I hope Lulu will be alright but to have to go through grafting on top of what's happened to her is beyond unfair. :angry:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

D&*^ it! This veterinary incompetence makes me furious! :angry: I am just sick for what little LuLu and her mommy have been put through. Will keep them in my prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:


Snowbody said:


> Paula - did you know that this is what happened to Tammy's Benny too? :smcry:I don't know if you were on SM when this was posted. Here was Tammy's link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/120518-warning-about-heating-pads.html
> 
> This is just horrific. What is with these vets? To inflict such pain because of negligence? Something has to be done about this. I hope Lulu will be alright but to have to go through grafting on top of what's happened to her is beyond unfair. :angry:


 

Oh Sue:smcry::smcry: I saw the last picture of Benny but didn't know the story, I hope Tammy found a good lawyer
I saw the picture of LuLu's burns seriously her's even look worse then Benny's:w00t::smcry: I am almost afraid to see little Lulu tomorrow:smcry: I want to be strong but I can't hardly stand what has happened to her:smcry:
How is little Benny doing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse than Benny's burns? :w00t::smcry::smcry: That poor baby has suffered too much. I hope her mom is taking her to another vet to get the surgery done. She should go to the best vet possible, especially if there's a medical school there, and have the old vet pay for it. This has to be taken care of correctly. Tammy's old vet did pay for everything, refunded her money for the surgery and said he'd also pay if Benny needed behavioral help. I'm glad to say that Tammy told me yesterday that he's healing well and acting much more like her old Benny and playing with Emma. So thankful for that. This is so heart wrenching. We all need to post these instances on FB to warn others who have pets to ask their vets. I posted that tonight. Praying for Lulu.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG another fluff burned on a heating pad... Poor little one,after all she and her mommy have been through...


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I think we should start a campaign and send a letter to AVHA (?) urging them to ban the use of electric heating pads. Every vet and vet school in the country should see the pics and be threatened with loosing their license for violating the order! Who is good a this sort of thing?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

ckanen2n said:


> I think we should start a campaign and send a letter to AVHA (?) urging them to ban the use of electric heating pads. Every vet and vet school in the country should see the pics and be threatened with loosing their license for violating the order! Who is good a this sort of thing?


That's a great idea!

Sending prayers for Lulu.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This is outrageous. I can't believe it has happened again!!! Such negligence!!! I will keep Lulu in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What???? Another burn from heating pad? Something has to be done ! My prayers for Lulu. I am just shocked and furious!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my, that poor baby. I can't imagine her pain. I touched the hot end of my curling iron the other morning and whined all day about it, and that was NOTHING!!! 

With Tammy's pemission, I forwarded her post with pictures in email form to all of my doggie friends who aren't on SM (I know, I know, what's wrong with them!!!). I got a lot of responses of disbelief/shock...and gratitude as well. One more thing to look out for and be an advocate for our fur babies.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, poor baby. Can't believe this has happened again.:angry: I pray that he will be okay.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, poor Lulu. I can't believe that happened to her on top of everything else she is going through. Sending prayers for her.rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That poor baby...I cannot believe what she has had to go through. I will continue to pray for that sweet baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcry::smcry::hysteric::angry:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

unbelievable  poor LuLu :crying:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Totally unbelievable...poor baby, on top of everything else! I sure will ask about this if my fluffs ever have to go to the vet for any procedure again, there is just no excuse for this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just got back from seeing Bonnie, poor baby LuLu is back at the vets(different vet), she started acting strange this morning, Bonnie made the right choice and ask the vet to keep her over the weekend. Bonnie told me LuLu has third degree burns on her whole right side:smcry: the vet doesn't want to do skin grafting yet, I think little LuLu is just to weak.
Keep your prayers coming, Bonnie said she would call me tomorrow. I Love you guys


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Paula, I feel so badly for all of you here! Thank you for being a go-between for LuLu & Bonnie. This should never have happened. I hope Bonnie will do something so that this will make a huge statement to any vet who is not willing to invest so that this might not happen again. Some courageous person has to be strong here as an advocate for these helpless ones. Sending you big hugs, and yes, many prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula.....I haven't been on SM much lately so I am just responding now. I'm devastated to hear this happened to another fluff. I know all too well what the family is going through. I am thankful that Benny is healing so nicely although he is still bald in several spots, but his spirit is back. I pray Lulu has as successful of a recovery. Praying for Lulu and her family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect:good post - perfect----Heartfelt posting! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



mom2bijou said:


> Paula.....I haven't been on SM much lately so I am just responding now. I'm devastated to hear this happened to another fluff. I know all too well what the family is going through. I am thankful that Benny is healing so nicely although he is still bald in several spots, but his spirit is back. I pray Lulu has as successful of a recovery. Praying for Lulu and her family.


----------

